# [Verkaufe][eBay] Retro Games aus früherer Sammlung



## SubSonicEr (27. Januar 2016)

*[Verkaufe][eBay] Retro Games aus früherer Sammlung*

Da wären einmal:

Dark Reign 2 in (Big Box + Zubehör)

Aliens vs. Predator 2 (Big Box + Zubehör)

Dungeon Keeper 2 (Big Box + Zubehör) (Verkauft)

Ascendancy - Macht der Allmacht (Big Box + Zubehör (Ohne CD-Case Heft und Fragebogen))

Diablo + Hellfire (CD Case, Hellfire CD Case ohne Heft) (Verkauft)

Diablo 2 + Addon Lord of Destruction (Big Box + Zubehör)

Civilization - Call to Power + Call to Power 2 (Big Box + Zubehör)


Grüße Tobias


----------



## SubSonicEr (1. Februar 2016)

Hab die Preise mal angepasst + Preisvorschlag in allen Angeboten möglich.

Dark Reign 2 = 24,99€
Aliens vs. Predator 2 = 24,99€
Dungeon Keeper 2 (Verkauft)
Ascendancy = 24,99€
Diablo + Addon (Verkauft)
Diablo 2 + Addon = 44,99€
Call to Power 1 + 2 = 44,99€

Bei allen Artikeln ist der Versand kostenlos.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo Tobias...

Für Ebay solltest du auf jeden Fall bessere Bilder verwenden. Nur ein Tipp 

Für mich leider nichts dabei...


----------



## SubSonicEr (1. Februar 2016)

Thx für den Tipp 

& zu 2. no Problem


----------



## SubSonicEr (14. Februar 2016)

Preisanpassung:

Diablo 2 + Addon: von 49,99€ auf 44,99€
Call to Power 1 + 2: von 49,99€ auf 44,99€

Grüße Tobias


----------

